# Pronghorns, deer, bison and other ungulates in the wild...



## dpc (Nov 1, 2014)

Thought I'd start a thread for pronghorns and other wild ungulates. We have lots of pronghorns around here (often, but mistakenly, called an antelope). They're generally much easier to take pictures of than deer. 

1. Female pronghorn. She was by the side of the road and just stood there nonchalantly while I snapped away.
2. Male and female pronghorns in a farmer's field.
3. Bison


----------



## dpc (Nov 1, 2014)

Bison


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2014)

Very nice series dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 1, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series dpc.




Thanks


----------



## MichaelHodges (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## dpc (Nov 1, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


>




Nice picture, Michael. We have lots of moose on the prairies around here, but I've never been able to get a decent shot of them. They never seem to be where I am. People might be surprised to think of moose on the plains. We usually think of them in forests, but they're definitely a feature of our wildlife array.


----------



## dpc (Nov 1, 2014)

1. Lunchtime
2. Family grouping
3. Mule deer doe with two yearling fawns


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 1, 2014)

A few deer from this year...


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2014)

Very nice pictures Don. I especially like the 3rd one. Nicely done.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 1, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures Don. I especially like the 3rd one. Nicely done.


Thanks.

After I took the third picture I pulled a book out of the camera bag, sat down, and hoped nobody else would come around. After a while they forgot about me and laid down for a rest....


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2014)

1.Female mule deer trying to figure a way through a barrier. She finally took a light hop and sailed over the fence as if it wasn't there.
2. Male pronghorn


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2014)

Bighorn sheep


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2014)

More wild mountain sheep, grazing (as ungulates are wont to do)


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> After I took the third picture I pulled a book out of the camera bag, sat down, and hoped nobody else would come around. After a while they forgot about me and laid down for a rest....



 ;D


----------



## Trailgoer (Nov 4, 2014)

Here are a couple of profiles. Yes, I wish it was not as tight in front of the goat.

Goat was at Glacier National Park and Moose was in Cooke City which is just outside Yellowstone National Park


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2014)

Trailgoer said:


> Here are a couple of profiles. Yes, I wish it was not as tight in front of the goat.
> 
> Goat was at Glacier National Park and Moose was in Cooke City which is just outside Yellowstone National Park




I particularly like the shot of the moose.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 4, 2014)

From my adopted home state of Arizona:

Elk at dawn, Grand Canyon (2 months ago, 5D3)

Pronghorn in afternoon, Prescott Valley (2 years ago, 5D2)

Pronghorn at dusk, Buenos Aires NWR (almost 20 years ago, Pentax K1000)


----------



## Trailgoer (Nov 4, 2014)

dpc said:


> Trailgoer said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a couple of profiles. Yes, I wish it was not as tight in front of the goat.
> ...



Thanks!

Steven
www.eWildlifePhoto.com


----------



## nineyards (Nov 4, 2014)

Taken near Banff Alberta


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2014)

Grazing


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2014)

Portrait


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2014)

1. Female pronghorn
2. Young pronghorn looking for a snack


----------



## Northbird (Nov 4, 2014)

Columbia Black-tailed Deer (Odocoileus hemionus columbianus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## DogpackChris (Nov 4, 2014)

One from a few years ago outside Yellowstone.


----------



## NancyP (Nov 4, 2014)

Are pronghorn good eating? 
Cute as the local white-tail deer may be, I am quite grateful for the pot hunters and other hobby hunters who thin the population every fall. In addition to the occasional venison sausage that shows up at pot-luck, I have the satisfaction of knowing that my likelihood of hitting one of the darn critters on the highway is reduced by the diligence of our hunters.


----------



## alan_k (Nov 4, 2014)

Caribou, North slope, Alaska


Toolik Caribou in Snow fs 1805 on Flickr

Pronghorn, Wyoming


run run run pronghorns 1523 on Flickr

Am I doing this right? 


pronghorns in background 1524 on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2014)

My that bunch of leaves was tasty.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Nov 5, 2014)

King of the Valley


----------



## alan_k (Nov 5, 2014)

GrassyPronghorn1 on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> I can't pass up this topic...



Very nice series. I especially like the bison. Well done Bill.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 22, 2015)

Elk and train in Grand Canyon Village.
New Years Eve 2014.
Canon 5D3 with 24-105L.


----------



## dcm (Jan 22, 2015)

Bighorn sheep in the Big Thompson Canyon. 6D / Tamron 150-600


----------



## dcm (Jan 22, 2015)

Encountered a herd of 150+ elk in RMNP. 6D / Tamron 150-600


----------



## jcammn (Jan 26, 2015)

Took over 400 pictures of bison on my last Custer trip but this is the only one I was truly happy with..


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2015)

jcammn said:


> Took over 400 pictures of bison on my last Custer trip but this is the only one I was truly happy with..



Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 28, 2015)

dcm said:


> Encountered a herd of 150+ elk in RMNP. 6D / Tamron 150-600



Beautiful shots! That last one too, especially.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 28, 2015)

I shot this last winter. The expression on the mountain goat's face gets me every time. 



E88A2033 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr


----------



## dcm (Jan 28, 2015)

R1-7D said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > Encountered a herd of 150+ elk in RMNP. 6D / Tamron 150-600
> ...



Thanks. I wasn't able to get quite as close as you. I like to expression - seems like its begging a caption.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 8, 2015)

Bull elk on beach at sunset, September 3, 2015.
Gold Bluffs Beach in Prairie Creek Redwood State Park, California.
Canon 5D3, 70-200 2_8 L with 1.4Xii extender.


----------



## dpc (Sep 9, 2015)

I originally created a separate thread for these but just realized I'd created this one previously, so I'm moving the pictures over. I wasn't very successful in capturing catchlights in the eyes and didn't want to induce them artificially. This is the largest herd of pronghorns I've seen this year. You can usually get much closer to them than you can deer. Their speed is unparalleled in North America so I suppose at some primitive level they are less frightened.


----------



## dpc (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 9, 2015)

In my experience (in Arizona) pronghorn are much more skittish than deer.


----------



## dpc (Sep 9, 2015)

MrFotoFool said:


> In my experience (in Arizona) pronghorn are much more skittish than deer.




Interesting. Thanks for your comment. All I can say is that my experiences with deer (primarily mule deer) and pronghorns where I live (south-western Saskatchewan) is as I stated. I admittedly see more pronghorns than deer, but the deer I've seen would never let me get as close to them as I was to the leader of this herd. I was maybe 10-15 metres away. He was standing by the side of the grid road watching over his harem, as it were, and continued to do so for some minutes. I stopped the car and got out to take pictures and he didn't so much as bat an eyelash. I was able to get a few shots and then they all wandered slowly off. I've had even closer encounters with pronghorns.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 6, 2016)

Chihuahuan pronghorn (one of three subspecies found in my state of Arizona). These occur in southeast Arizona, while southwest has Sonoran and north-central has American. As I stated earlier they are very skittish and as soon as they saw me walking along the highway (quite a distance away) they started running. This is Highway 82 near Sonoita, Arizona.

5D3 with 100-400 ii (at 400) and 1.4x ii extender (for a total of 560mm).


----------



## clbayley (Oct 12, 2016)

I live 10min from Elk Island National Park. The bison were the first targets of my 80D...

CB


----------



## 7DmkI (Nov 6, 2016)

I was sucked into the bushes by this guy.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi 7DmkI. 
Really nice shot, magnificent beast, well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



7DmkI said:


> I was sucked into the bushes by this guy.


----------



## 7DmkI (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks, Graham. 



Valvebounce said:


> Hi 7DmkI.
> Really nice shot, magnificent beast, well done.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 7, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> I was sucked into the bushes by this guy.



Did you know you were being watched


----------



## 7DmkI (Nov 7, 2016)

And they didn't want to let me go. ;D



Don Haines said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > I was sucked into the bushes by this guy.
> ...


----------



## dpc (Mar 14, 2017)

Black-tail deer wandering through a Vancouver Island scrub forest.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 17, 2017)

I finally got around to buying some salt licks and so far I've got a female moose and a foursome of white-tailed deer visiting. The deer are more interested in the bird feed it seems, especially the corn.

1DX2 400DO II X2 III ISO 12500

Jack


----------



## jmphoto (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Pronghorns in the wild...*

Carrizo Plain, 15 miles outside Monument. 7D2, 500 f/4 2, 1.4x 3, no vertical cropping.


----------



## greger (Mar 18, 2017)

Great pics everyone! We are so fortunate to be able to come here and see pictures taken by people who are better able to take pictures than we can. Wether by skill or location. I find them to be inspiring.


----------



## dpc (Mar 18, 2017)

Urban deer: black-tailed doe on the grounds of the official residence of the Lieutenant-Governor of British Columbia in Victoria on Vancouver Island.


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 18, 2017)

A couple of shots from last year, both with the 5D III and 400mm DO II w/1.4x TC.

The first one is slightly cropped, while the second is the full image.






On Flickr

He slowly crossed the trail just 10-12 feet in front of me, while his mom watched from a hill yards away. I didn't want to take a step back, lest I spook him.





On Flickr


----------



## d4mike (Mar 18, 2017)

From a recent trip to Yellowstone, it snowed a lot that day, this fellow was in a snow globe.


----------



## bjd (Mar 18, 2017)

Here's a few Deer from me:



Deer at Speed #1 by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr



Deer at Speed #2 by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr




Wild Deer, I think they can smell me! by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## lion rock (Mar 19, 2017)

These are raised in New Zealand.
-r


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2017)

Very nice series, bjd.  I especially like the first picture.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 4, 2017)

Canon 7DII, EF 100-400 II at 400mm, no vertical crop




Canon 7D, Tamron 150-600 at various lengths and crops


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2017)

Very nice series, 2n10.


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2017)

Very, very nice, 2n10! 8)


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 4, 2017)

Thank you very much Click and dpc.

It was a blast seeing and capturing them.


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2017)

I was out driving around the country this afternoon (had my winter tires switched off, so I was getting some kilometres in before retightening the lug nuts) hoping to run across some interesing wildlife. This is pretty much all I saw.


----------



## azhelishot (Jul 30, 2017)

Yellowstone NP


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 30, 2017)

Very nice shots dpc and azhelishot.


----------



## azhelishot (Jul 30, 2017)

2n10 said:


> Very nice shots dpc and azhelishot.


Thank You, 2n10


----------



## nc0b (Jul 30, 2017)

Canon 6D, 100-400mm II @ 400mm, >1/1000 & f/8 & ISO 400. My back yard, Pawnee Grassland east of Ft. Collins, Colorado.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 30, 2017)

nc0b said:


> Canon 6D, 100-400mm II @ 400mm, >1/1000 & f/8 & ISO 400. My back yard, Pawnee Grassland east of Ft. Collins, Colorado.



V nice. Great to have a back yard that's not concrete and pavement isn't it!

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 31, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> nc0b said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 6D, 100-400mm II @ 400mm, >1/1000 & f/8 & ISO 400. My back yard, Pawnee Grassland east of Ft. Collins, Colorado.
> ...



I work in new construction and the houses we are currently working is a newer division on the side of a mountain. For many with their back yards facing up the hill, the lucky owners are paying for a backyard about 15ft deep with a 30ft cement retaining wall at the end. From inside the house, looking out the back window on the main floor, you can not see sky. It feels like a prison. Yet people are still coughing up between 1.7-2.5 million per house! Ill try to remember to grab a picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 31, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > nc0b said:
> ...



Where?

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 31, 2017)

Burke Mountain in Coquitlam, BC.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 31, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Burke Mountain in Coquitlam, BC.



I see what you mean! Now if this was the property, it would be a little better: https://www.rew.ca/properties/R2191540/4225-cedar-drive-coquitlam-bc?property_browse=burke-mountain-coquitlam-bc

Still I wouldn't trade my 8 acres 15 minutes from Sherwood Park here in the good old Beaver hills. Trouble is they trapped my beaver and blew up his dam last year and now every creature is sad and many seemed to have moved away. It really hit home what an ecosystem is!

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 31, 2017)

https://www.rew.ca/properties/R2185019/1437-strawline-hill-street-coquitlam-bc?property_search=545304455

This is one of the latest properties we did. There are a few deer, couple of black bears and the odd cougar siting up here. but unfortunately they are all being pushed up the mountain. I used to live in Sherwood park and I too would rather be out there, then up here. I hope your wildlife returns soon.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 31, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> https://www.rew.ca/properties/R2185019/1437-strawline-hill-street-coquitlam-bc?property_search=545304455
> 
> This is one of the latest properties we did. There are a few deer, couple of black bears and the odd cougar siting up here. but unfortunately they are all being pushed up the mountain. I used to live in Sherwood park and I too would rather be out there, then up here. I hope your wildlife returns soon.



I enjoyed all the shots of that place. The view is pretty nice if you ignore the "city" aspect of it. It's nice to have a context relative to the CR posts form folk.

I've often thought about living in BC and our visit to Haida Gwaii had me really keen on a acreage property on the ocean there but then I came back to reality - my age.  I'll hopefully be a regular visitor to BC for some years to come. Very blessed to have the rocky Mountains so near.

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Jul 31, 2017)

This isn't a great technical picture.. I was stretched to the limit. 

But, who knew there are wild zebras in California!! These are wandering around Hearst Castle, and are the descendants of animals kept in a zoo at the castle.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 31, 2017)

clbayley said:


> This isn't a great technical picture.. I was stretched to the limit.
> 
> But, who knew there are wild zebras in California!! These are wandering around Hearst Castle, and are the descendants of animals kept in a zoo at the castle.



Interesting. Maybe soon it'll be African lions. 

Jack


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 14, 2017)

Some mule deer from a recent trip to Kings Canyon and Sequoia National Parks (California, USA). All with 1D4 and 70-200 f2.8 L (non IS).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2017)

MrFotoFool, sweet, must have been a wonderful time.

Jack


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 15, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> MrFotoFool, sweet, must have been a wonderful time.
> 
> Jack



Yes, Sequoia is one of my favorite places. These are from a trip a couple weeks ago where I spent one night in Kings Canyon and one night in Sequoia (the two parks adjoin each other for those unfamiliar). I was also there two weeks before that for one night.


----------



## hne (Aug 15, 2017)

Never thought I'd be able to take pictures of deer with a 50/1.8 II, but man was I wrong. These city dwellers are used to humans not threatening them, living within the reach of the underground. Photo has been manipulated to remove some twigs from the top.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2017)

hne said:


> Never thought I'd be able to take pictures of deer with a 50/1.8 II, but man was I wrong. These city dwellers are used to humans not threatening them, living within the reach of the underground. Photo has been manipulated to remove some twigs from the top.



Don't you just love it when you can be right in the midst of these beautiful creatures! Nice.

Jack


----------



## hne (Aug 15, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> hne said:
> 
> 
> > Never thought I'd be able to take pictures of deer with a 50/1.8 II, but man was I wrong. These city dwellers are used to humans not threatening them, living within the reach of the underground. Photo has been manipulated to remove some twigs from the top.
> ...



Yes. I'm sort of collecting initials during my daily commute: ant, buzzard, crane, deer, finch, grebe, heron, kite, pheasant, sparrowhawk, tawny owl, woodpecker (and a few duplicate letters, of course).


----------



## Vern (Aug 15, 2017)

just saw this thread, so thought I'd share a few

summer bucks series - easy to see them before hunting season
unfortunately, I didn't get any very clear shots through the brush

5DMKIII + 300 2.8 II, f2.8, ~1/100, ISO3200 - early morning light and dark in the woods


----------



## Vern (Aug 15, 2017)

a few from Yellowstone - mostly with 600II +/-TC's and 1Dx


----------



## Vern (Aug 15, 2017)

more Yellowstone pics


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2017)

Very nice series, Vern. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Vern. 8)



For sure!

Jack


----------



## 7DmkI (Oct 24, 2017)

"Don't they want to take photo of me? Why are they pointing their cameras that way?"


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 24, 2017)

Cute!

Looks like a drunk did the yellow dividing line! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2017)

7DmkI said:


> "Don't they want to take photo of me? Why are they pointing their cameras that way?"



Nicely done, 7DmkI.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi 7DmkI. 
Nice shot of the deer, great shot of everyone else looking for their shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



7DmkI said:


> "Don't they want to take photo of me? Why are they pointing their cameras that way?"


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Don't you know, that is tactical! 
It makes it more difficult for the drunks to follow thus slowing them down! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Cute!
> 
> Looks like a drunk did the yellow dividing line!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jopa (Oct 24, 2017)

7DmkI said:


> "Don't they want to take photo of me? Why are they pointing their cameras that way?"



I'm wondering what exactly is going on here?


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2017)

Some really nice pictures here. 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2017)

Bighorn lamb near Banff AB


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2017)

8)


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2017)

Very nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, dpc.
> [/quote
> 
> 
> Thanks! 8)


----------



## 7DmkI (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks guys.

This was taken at a conservation area near Toronto. The population of white tail deer there is booming. Those guys were pointing their cameras to an open field with more deer at about 200-300 feet away but they didn't realize this little guys was just feet away!




Jopa said:


> I'm wondering what exactly is going on here?


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
Nice shots. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 25, 2017)

hne said:


> Never thought I'd be able to take pictures of deer with a 50/1.8 II, but man was I wrong. These city dwellers are used to humans not threatening them, living within the reach of the underground. Photo has been manipulated to remove some twigs from the top.



Yes, sometimes urban deer will let you get quite close, and if you sit quietly in your car, will come investigate.....


----------



## Jopa (Oct 25, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> hne said:
> 
> 
> > Never thought I'd be able to take pictures of deer with a 50/1.8 II, but man was I wrong. These city dwellers are used to humans not threatening them, living within the reach of the underground. Photo has been manipulated to remove some twigs from the top.
> ...



I live on a farm and quite often see a deer family by our dining room windows. But they usually flee away if one of us shows up on the deck. I know where they're coming from and hope one day to install a remote controlled camera to take some pictures


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 25, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > hne said:
> ...



My attempt at attracting them is oats and barley and then they end up in my wife's flower bed. Ouch. Mine aren't too tame either but they come up to the bird feeder at night looking for seed that's scattered, especially in winter.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Nice shots.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.




Thanks, Graham!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
I'm so sorry to hear that you lost all the 'brownie points' you earned from the floor and that fabulous stone planter,  :'( but fancy attracting deer when your wife has a flower garden!  : 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 29, 2017)

Caution! Objects in mirror are closer than they appear


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 15, 2017)

The buck stops here!


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Don.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 12, 2017)

A yearling mule deer (from a small herd) I photographed recently at dawn in Grand Canyon National Park.
5D4, 70-200 2.8L (non IS), tripod. Image cropped somewhat from original.


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2017)

Very nice shot. Well done, Fred.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shot. Well done, Fred.



+1 The better to hear you with, my dear or is it deer?

Jack


----------



## dpc (Apr 27, 2018)

Male pronghorn yesterday morning. I love the look of these creatures.


----------



## DJL329 (Apr 27, 2018)

A couple of shots from last August.

5D Mark IV with 400mm f/4 DO IS II + 1.4x TC III

"Yum!"






on Flickr - at least for now!


"It's just a Buck!"





on Flickr - at least for now!


----------



## dpc (Apr 27, 2018)

DJL329 said:


> A couple of shots from last August.
> 
> 5D Mark IV with 400mm f/4 DO IS II + 1.4x TC III
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 27, 2018)

Lovely shots guys!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 27, 2018)

The deer did eventually warm up to my place so I've been able to capture some moments. Their ears are amazing.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2018)

Nice series, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks click.

Jack


----------



## jcfalconer (Apr 28, 2018)

This truly is a photo of a wild moose, many of which live in and on the outskirts of my home in Anchorage, Alaska. The photo was taken in the Fall during rutting season when the behavior of the bulls is unpredictable. This male showed up in my neighbor's yard looking like he attacked a rope swing or volleyball net, which they are known to do.


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 28, 2018)

jcfalconer said:


> This truly is a photo of a wild moose, many of which live in and on the outskirts of my home in Anchorage, Alaska. The photo was taken in the Fall during rutting season when the behavior of the bulls is unpredictable. This male showed up in my neighbor's yard looking like he attacked a rope swing or volleyball net, which they are known to do.


What a poser!


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2018)

This moose is networking. ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 28, 2018)

Click said:


> This moose is networking. ;D



Click you were almost as good as the photo. ;D 

This photo made me think of the young male that broke off my struggling mountain ash tree by hooking his antlers onto it. He just sauntered into my yard,walked by me about 15 feet away, and did his bit of vandalism.  My D5100 in 2012 - kind of discouraging looking back at the quality of the photos. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2018)

lol ;D


----------



## jcfalconer (Apr 28, 2018)

> This photo made me think of the young male that broke off my struggling mountain ash tree by hooking his antlers onto it. He just sauntered into my yard,walked by me about 15 feet away, and did his bit of vandalism.  My D5100 in 2012 - kind of discouraging looking back at the quality of the photos.



Yes, moose seem to love mountain ashes.


----------



## clbayley (Apr 28, 2018)

A pair of deer at sunrise this morning.

80D struggled at the higher ISO...but the pose with the rim lighting adds a nice touch.


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2018)

Very nice pictures, clbayley.


----------



## razashaikh (May 1, 2018)

clbayley said:


> A pair of deer at sunrise this morning.
> 
> 80D struggled at the higher ISO...but the pose with the rim lighting adds a nice touch.


Nice one!


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2018)

clbayley said:


> A pair of deer at sunrise this morning.
> 
> 80D struggled at the higher ISO...but the pose with the rim lighting adds a nice touch.



Very nice!


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 13, 2018)

I went to Grand Canyon this week to test out a new telephoto setup. I bought a new 7D2 (my first APS-C sensor) and a used (great price and condition) 300 2.8L IS. The problem is, the elk are so tame that I had a hard time backing far enough away to get their whole body in. This one I saw was about to jump a chain fence in the visitor center parking lot so I quickly snapped, but it would have been much better if I was farther away to get whole body in. (Or if I had just used my 70-200 f2.8 ).


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 13, 2018)

MrFotoFool , cool shot. Isn't that always how it goes. Must be a great place to visit!

Jack


----------



## dcm (May 27, 2018)

*Velvet and Mange*

Elk - Rocky Mountain National Park


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2018)

dcm, nice shot of a pretty scruffy fellow! 

Jack


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 1, 2018)

This desert mule deer (and another one just out of frame) was right in the roadway in Tucson Mountain Park. He went back up the hillside next to the road and I shot this out my car window. (Thankfully no cars were behind me as it is one lane each way and there was no shoulder or pullout).

Same camera setup as mentioned in elk photo a couple posts earlier.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 1, 2018)

MrFotoFool, that's very nice but oh those ears - they shouldn't miss a whisper a mile away!

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2018)

Bison, two days ago in Grasslands National Park, south-western Saskatchewan...


----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2018)

The framing could have been better on the first picture. I managed to cut the bottom of the hooves off. I was shooting from our vehicle and wasn't paying enough attention. I do like the tongue, though. It's almost as if the beast was flipping me off, not having a middle finger.


----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2018)

8)


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2018)

Nap time...


----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 28, 2018)

dpc said:


> 8)



I like the attitude in this one. Nice setting for shooting these prairie creatures.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 8)
> ...




Thanks, Jack.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 29, 2018)

dpc said:


> The framing could have been better on the first picture. I managed to cut the bottom of the hooves off. I was shooting from our vehicle and wasn't paying enough attention. I do like the tongue, though. It's almost as if the beast was flipping me off, not having a middle finger.



Hi dpc, very nice series of this impressive animal!
I like the second picture (of this set) best - the way it sets the beast in its environment, where the absence of the horizon suggests an "endless" grass plain ... 

Wiebe.


----------



## Durf (Jun 29, 2018)

Great Bison shots!!!!!!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 2, 2018)

From last week: Tule elk at Point Reyes National Seashore (California, USA)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 2, 2018)

MrFotoFool , nice shot. I'm guessing you weren't able to get too close.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2018)

Very nice shot, Fred.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 3, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> MrFotoFool , nice shot. I'm guessing you weren't able to get too close.
> 
> Jack


While this buck did not let me get close, I got surprisingly close to some others. This one is a dominant bull in control of a large harem. About half the harem crossed the road right in front of me. Some stopped on the hill next to me. I had a 300 2.8 with 1.4x extender (on full frame 5D4) and the extender made it too tight to get in the whole group. They were so close I would have been better off with a 70-200. Later in another area (with cattle ranches) I found the bachelor herds. Two bucks with huge antlers (bigger than this guy) I was able to shoot almost frame filling shots with the bare 300 and no extender.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 3, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > MrFotoFool , nice shot. I'm guessing you weren't able to get too close.
> ...



Thanks for this, now post some more pics. 

Jack


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 4, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks for this, now post some more pics.
> 
> Jack


Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2018)

Beautiful shots, Fred.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 4, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Fred.



+1 Jack


----------



## DSP121 (Jul 5, 2018)

Nice Set of Pictures!


----------



## gh4photos (Jul 5, 2018)

elk and pronghorn, Yellowstone N.P.


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2018)

gh4photos said:


> elk and pronghorn, Yellowstone N.P.



Very nice pictures. I especially like the second one. Well done, gh4photos.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 5, 2018)

Yes pronghorn is especially nice. I am doing my first trip (as an adult) to Yellowstone this fall with another photographer. Looking forward to the possibilities...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 5, 2018)

Click said:


> gh4photos said:
> 
> 
> > elk and pronghorn, Yellowstone N.P.
> ...



+1 

Jack


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 18, 2018)

Another bull elk from Point Reyes National Seashore. This one is in a different area and part of a bachelor herd. Cropped somewhat and taken with my newly acquired (but used) 300 f2.8L IS on a 5D4.


----------



## applecider (Jul 18, 2018)

Great images all, I especially like the light in Fred’s cows and twin bulls and gh4’s cow and ?doe antelope.

I felt outdoors and free from mirrored discussions!!

Feels good, that makes them great photography.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 18, 2018)

Arches National Park, October 3, 2016, 5:45pm MDT:


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> Another bull elk from Point Reyes National Seashore. This one is in a different area and part of a bachelor herd. Cropped somewhat and taken with my newly acquired (but used) 300 f2.8L IS on a 5D4.



Very nice picture, MrFotoFool.


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2018)

stevelee said:


> Arches National Park, October 3, 2016, 5:45pm MDT:



Nice.  Well done, stevelee.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 19, 2018)

Bison at Yellowstone May 2018. He got a little too close, but fortunately, a good outcome.

Scott


----------



## stevelee (Jul 19, 2018)

Click said:


> stevelee said:
> 
> 
> > Arches National Park, October 3, 2016, 5:45pm MDT:
> ...



Thanks, Click.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 26, 2018)

stevelee said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > stevelee said:
> ...



Example of the effectiveness of IS in the 100-400mm mkII lens; as discussed in the Bird portraits thread...
50D, 100-400mm at 400mm, 1/100s handheld (perched, elbow on knee as support)

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2018)

The Canon 100-400mm mk II is a great lens.

Nicely done, Wiebe.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2018)

Bison, south-west Alberta six years ago (7D + EF 70-300mmL)


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2018)

I really like this shot. Well done, dpc,


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 5, 2018)

From a trip to Yellowstone a couple weeks ago. This mother and kid mountain goat were hanging out (for several days) on a cliff right above the road in the Golden Gate. 5D4 with 300 f2.8L IS and 1.4x iii extender (on a tripod).


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2018)

Very nice shot, Fred.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 17, 2018)

Bison backlit at sunset, Antelope Island State Park, Utah (USA).
Canon 5D4, Canon 300 f2.8L IS with 1.4x iii extender, handheld.
Aperture Priority at f5 with -1/3 stop exposure compensation, resulting in 1/3200 second at ISO 400.


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2018)

Very nice picture. Well done, Fred.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 20, 2018)

Wild deer at work.....


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2018)

Nice pictures, Don. I especially like the last one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm guessing this is bull baby and he sure isn't shy. Not shy of porcupines either. I'm a little leery of Mama so I keep my distance for the most part. 70mm and 400mm.


My wife isn't too happy about her plants.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2018)

Very nice shots, Jack.



Sorry about your wife's plants.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 30, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your wife's plants.



Thanks click. It's tough when nature and humanity collide. My 5' fence around the garden isn't enough for these guys and they just love raspberry bushes (no need for any fruit). 

Jack


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 8, 2018)

Who says you need a telephoto lens for wildlife? Bison herd at sunset, Antelope Island State Park, Utah, September 2018.
Canon 24-70 f4L IS at 24mm, 1/100 second, f/8, ISO 800, handheld.


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2018)

Nice shot, Fred. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 8, 2018)

My baby is now


on 3 unable to put weight on one front foot; no idea what's wrong.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 8, 2018)

@MrFotoFool - Nice 'wide' picture Fred! Indeed you don't always need long tele to capture animals!
@Jack Douglas - Sorry about your garden, but this young calf is so endearing ... . Hope it's nothing serious making him limp on 3 legs 
Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Hope it's nothing serious making him limp on 3 legs
> Wiebe.



+1

Nice pictures, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 8, 2018)

Click said:


> +1
> 
> Nice pictures, Jack.


 
Thanks guys. My first thought was to contact Wildlife but capturing this guy would not be simple and so I more or less dismissed the thought. He/she really can't put weight on it but it certainly doesn't hinder feeding and there are no predators or even dogs here, so ??

Jack


----------



## ISv (Nov 9, 2018)

Click said:


> +1
> Nice pictures, Jack.


One more here!!!


----------



## bluediablo (Nov 9, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> My baby is now
> View attachment 181459
> View attachment 181460
> on 3 unable to put weight on one front foot; no idea what's wrong.
> ...


Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks guys. He appears to have wandered elsewhere so no updates.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 10, 2018)

A few of the local deer. A light snow was falling and very dark out for the time of day.... I had to go up to ISO2000 to get 1/15 of a second of exposure, so I am amazed that the shots are not a blurry mess


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Don. 
Very nice shots! 
Is there a reason you stuck to such a low ISO and also low shutter speed that left you surprised to get clean shots, I know the snow streaks look cool!  Is it because you don’t use ISO’s higher than 2000 out of principle or was it specifically to get the snow blur? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 10, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Don.
> Very nice shots!
> Is there a reason you stuck to such a low ISO and also low shutter speed that left you surprised to get clean shots, I know the snow streaks look cool!  Is it because you don’t use ISO’s higher than 2000 out of principle or was it specifically to get the snow blur?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


You guessed it..... slow shutter speed for snow streaks.

I was shooting out a car window, with the motor off to avoid vibrations and the lens wedged in place against the window.


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2018)

Very nice shots, Don.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks for the reply Don. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> You guessed it..... slow shutter speed for snow streaks.
> 
> I was shooting out a car window, with the motor off to avoid vibrations and the lens wedged in place against the window.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 10, 2018)

V.nice shots Don, "Winter is coming" and with that the short and dark days...
W.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 4, 2018)

Winter is here.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 4, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> @MrFotoFool - Nice 'wide' picture Fred! Indeed you don't always need long tele to capture animals!
> @Jack Douglas - Sorry about your garden, but this young calf is so endearing ... . Hope it's nothing serious making him limp on 3 legs
> Wiebe.



Yesterday it was clear the limping is essentially gone. It's comical to see how he always kneels before my wife's flower bed to eat the plants (not comical to her so I take the heat)

I'm going through old shots and her is a Mama.

Nice deer Don.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2018)

Don and Jack,

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks click.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 12, 2019)

My unicorn at dawn from my deck

.

Jack


----------



## AaronT (Jan 12, 2019)

That really is a "unicorn" Jack. Never seen one that prominent. The buck below has a small spike between his 2 tines. That's all I've seen.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 14, 2019)

Mule deer bucks sparring, from one week ago at Grand Canyon National Park. 5D4 with 70-200 f2.8L IS iii. Image cropped a little.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 14, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> Mule deer bucks sparring, from one week ago at Grand Canyon National Park. 5D4 with 70-200 f2.8L IS iii. Image cropped a little.



Nice! over the period of a year, I will see more than a thousand deer, but I have yet to see a pair fighting.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 14, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> My unicorn at dawn from my deck
> Jack



NEAT!

So unicorns do exist! Not quite as advertised......


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 14, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> NEAT!
> 
> So unicorns do exist! Not quite as advertised......



Not sure about your deer, but over here I see a fair number of female moose young and old, actually similar for the deer, but few males and I've never been privileged to have a young male showing the antler starting out. I have a salt lick as you can see. They were moving around so my shutter had to be up a little and the ISO was pushing too high for a decent shot, plush shadows have been lifted.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> Mule deer bucks sparring, from one week ago at Grand Canyon National Park. 5D4 with 70-200 f2.8L IS iii. Image cropped a little.




Very nice shot, Fred.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 20, 2019)

Another one from Grand Canyon (same info as post 201 above).


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2019)

I really like your picture. Well done, Fred.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 20, 2019)

Click said:


> I really like your picture. Well done, Fred.



+1 Jack


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks for compliments. In the interest of full disclosure I will state that I cloned out the rump of a second deer that was sticking out from behind the tree to the left of this deer.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 20, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> Thanks for compliments. In the interest of full disclosure I will state that I cloned out the rump of a second deer that was sticking out from behind the tree to the left of this deer.



Ah ha, a confession! CR for the humour. AS long as it's not AI generated!!

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> Thanks for compliments. In the interest of full disclosure I will state that I cloned out the rump of a second deer that was sticking out from behind the tree to the left of this deer.



You did a very nice job.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 20, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> Thanks for compliments. In the interest of full disclosure I will state that I cloned out the rump of a second deer that was sticking out from behind the tree to the left of this deer.


Are you sure it was a deer, and that you were not getting mooned by Bigfoot?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 21, 2019)

We live in a rural area, so deer and other wildlife are all around us, I can watch them out my window pretty much every day. We give them a little grain out by my surveillance camera, but word spread quickly so that there are a lot of them looking now, but only 4-6 cups of COB, just a taste. They usually take turns getting just a bite each, much better mannered than people.







Your browser is not able to display this video.








little buck.mp4



__ Mt Spokane Photography
__ Jan 21, 2019


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> We live in a rural area, so deer and other wildlife are all around us, I can watch them out my window pretty much every day. We give them a little grain out by my surveillance camera, but word spread quickly so that there are a lot of them looking now, but only 4-6 cups of COB, just a taste. They usually take turns getting just a bite each, much better mannered than people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. I've noticed similar except for the odd aggressive one and for some reason all of mine, at least mature ones are female. I made a cavity for seeds for birds in a stump and they would lick out the sunflower seeds. We are blessed to be in a rural setting!

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2019)

I really like your pictures, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2019)

Click said:


> I really like your pictures, Jack.


Thanks Click, I think they are "heart warming".

Jack


----------



## DSP121 (Jan 24, 2019)

dpc said:


> Thought I'd start a thread for pronghorns and other wild ungulates. We have lots of pronghorns around here (often, but mistakenly, called an antelope). They're generally much easier to take pictures of than deer.
> 
> 1. Female pronghorn. She was by the side of the road and just stood there nonchalantly while I snapped away.
> 2. Male and female pronghorns in a farmer's field.
> 3. Bison



The female pronghorn is really pretty! I like all the three pictures, but first one steal the show!


----------



## karishmab (Jan 25, 2019)

nineyards said:


> Taken near Banff Alberta


Its horns are very sharp. Good click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 25, 2019)

Not really worth posting but in the context of my previous comments about never seeing a buck, well, today one showed up. There were nine females and this guy lurking in the "shadows" just after sunset. Much too dark and the wrong angle of lighting so I'll have to wait for another opportunity.

I think I'd know it was him by the antler.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Mar 6, 2019)

Some oryx


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2019)

Beautiful shots, Cog. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi Cog. 
Striking shots of a striking animal. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> Some oryx


----------



## Cog (Mar 7, 2019)

*Click, Valvebounce*
Thank you!


----------



## Cog (Mar 7, 2019)

The series is incomplete without a close-up


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice! Well done, Cog.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice! Well done, Cog.


+1 I wonder if he feels embarrassed walking around looking like this?


----------



## 7DmkI (Apr 28, 2019)

Picked up a new M5 for C$500 body only (approx. US$370) from Canon Canada to replace my travel companion, the mighty M. Took it out this morning with a 100-400 and met by a herd of deer. Here is a couple JPG straight from the camera but reduced size to 3000X2000.


----------



## dpc (May 14, 2019)

Mule deer doe - close up


----------



## Cog (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Click (May 26, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, Cog.


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2019)

Wild bison


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2019)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 20, 2019)

Is he trapping gophers? You sure get around with your camera!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 20, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Is he trapping gophers? You sure get around with your camera!
> 
> Jack


He is wild because he hasn't caught any.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 20, 2019)

Cog said:


> The series is incomplete without a close-up


You took this in the wild?


----------



## Cog (Jun 20, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> You took this in the wild?


Semi-wild. Wild oryx became extinct in Qatar in the 20th century and then they were re-introduced 10 years ago in several reserves. These ones live in the open space, roam a big territory of the reserve, but from time to time return to the feeding place. They stay away from humans but it's possible to get quite close to them if one is discreet.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi dpc. 
Nice shot! Is he looking at that trap and laughing, they’ll never get me in there!  

Cheers, Graham. 




dpc said:


> Wild bison
> View attachment 185181


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 20, 2019)

Cog said:


> Semi-wild. Wild oryx became extinct in Qatar in the 20th century and then they were re-introduced 10 years ago in several reserves. These ones live in the open space, roam a big territory of the reserve, but from time to time return to the feeding place. They stay away from humans but it's possible to get quite close to them if one is discreet.


A lot of animals know where they are safe.

We have a military firing range on site. The local deer know that they are safe there, nobody to chase them, large swaths of fresh mown grass, and you are not allowed to shoot them.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 21, 2019)

AlanF said:


> He is wild because he hasn't caught any.


You mean wild as in "angry"? He looks more sleepy than angry!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 21, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> You mean wild as in "angry"? He looks more sleepy than angry!
> 
> Jack


The title of the thread has “...in the wild...” and I thought your comment implied that the presence of the gopher cage was not in the wild.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 21, 2019)

AlanF said:


> The title of the thread has “...in the wild...” and I thought your comment implied that the presence of the gopher cage was not in the wild.


It was just my attempt at a joke - I don't know anything about gopher traps! Good to know the thread is in the wild cause my back yard isn't exactly wild and that's where my deer were.

Jack


----------



## dcm (Jun 29, 2019)

Visited the peak of Mt. Evans (14,130ft) in Colorado yesterday. You can drive to the peak in the summer and it gets lots of visitors for views of Denver and other mountain ranges in the distance, such as Pikes Peak 60 miles to the south. Not really expecting a photo op, but brought the 1DX II, 11-24, and 100-400 II along just in case. Turns out mountain goats frequent the area and are accustomed to people, passing close (within 20 ft) by the viewing areas.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 29, 2019)

I know they weren't challenging shots but really nice to view, never the less!

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2019)

Beautiful series, dcm. I especially like the second picture. Well done.


----------



## dcm (Jun 30, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I know they weren't challenging shots but really nice to view, never the less!
> 
> Jack



Thanks. Much more fun than a zoo - the humans were somewhat fenced in, the goats were free to roam. 

Mostly patience required - for a cloud to pass, a head or heads to turn, or an interesting pose - it's not like they take direction. That and composition challenges - sometimes 100mm wasn't wide enough and 400mm wasn't long enough. Here's one at 100mm.




Lots of cell phones, including my wife. Not many cameras visible.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 1, 2019)

@dcm - love the mountain goats!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 1, 2019)

Here is a pronghorn from a week ago in Chino Valley, Arizona (just north of Prescott). 100-400 ii with 1.4x iii extender on a 5D4. (However I am not fully satisfied with this lens - I had one before and sold it - and am switching to Nikon D850 that will arrive at my door in the next two hours, along with 24-70 and 70-200. I will then order a 500 f/5.6PF, which are all on backorder).


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2019)

Very nice shot, Fred.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 1, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> Here is a pronghorn from a week ago in Chino Valley, Arizona (just north of Prescott). 100-400 ii with 1.4x iii extender on a 5D4. (However I am not fully satisfied with this lens - I had one before and sold it - and am switching to Nikon D850 that will arrive at my door in the next two hours, along with 24-70 and 70-200. I will then order a 500 f/5.6PF, which are all on backorder).


The D850 and 500/5.6 PF do make a great combination. Can you operate without a zoom? Nikon is really deficient. The 80-400mm is a very disappointing lens, the 200-500mm is slow, soft over 400mm and heavy. So often do I need one, switching back from birds to close up animals and insects, that I couldn't give up my 100-400mm II (I have had 3 excellent ones). The only equivalent for me is the Sony 100-400mm to match the quality of the Canon and its fast AF.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 2, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> Here is a pronghorn from a week ago in Chino Valley, Arizona (just north of Prescott). 100-400 ii with 1.4x iii extender on a 5D4. (However I am not fully satisfied with this lens - I had one before and sold it - and am switching to Nikon D850 that will arrive at my door in the next two hours, along with 24-70 and 70-200. I will then order a 500 f/5.6PF, which are all on backorder).
> View attachment 185430


Keep us posted on your activity with the new gear.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 2, 2019)

Had a really fun time today when Bambi and Mama showed up in my back yard. The little one raced around having so much fun. Catching the action however placed me at my limit of ISO 12500 on this cloudy rainy day. I got some OK at 1/800 and tried 1/500 but with 800mm, no way.

I'm thrilled with the experience but not the shots.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 2, 2019)

From my experience yesterday I've learned that for an animal racing around in poor lighting it's better to compromise on shutter speed to keep the ISO down, within reason of course. With 800mm and IS, I shot at 1/2000th, then 1/1600th, 1/1250th and then went to 1/800 and finally a few at 1/500 (those didn't cut it). Basically I never got lower than ISO 5000 but compared to 12800 with about 65% crop it made a big difference.

Jack


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 2, 2019)

Bighorn Sheep, Taylor Canyon, Colorado.


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 2, 2019)

A Mule Deer among the lupines, near Taylor Park, Colorado. I wish it was a little sharper, but for handheld at 560 mm 1/250, I should probably be satisfied. The 100-400L ii has the best image stabilization of any lens I have personally used. (5D iv, ISO 2500 F9)


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Mike. I especially like the second one.


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 2, 2019)

Mule Deer near Taylor Park, Colorado. (5D iv, 1.4x iii, at 420mm, ISO 500, F9, 1/1000, exposure compensation: -2 stops)


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2019)

Nice shot, Mike.


----------



## AaronT (Aug 31, 2019)

A couple of deer from this morning. Of course a couple of turkeys photo-bombed a photo.


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, Aaron. I really like the first one.


----------



## Cog (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Cog (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2019)

I really like the first and 3rd shot. Well done, Cog.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 7, 2019)

Cog said:


>


 
What species is that? (I'm sure I've never seen one around here! Pronghorns, yes, a lot.)


----------



## Cog (Oct 8, 2019)

SteveC said:


> What species is that? (I'm sure I've never seen one around here! Pronghorns, yes, a lot.)


It's Arabian oryx.


----------



## Cog (Oct 8, 2019)

Click said:


> I really like the first and 3rd shot. Well done, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Kit. (Oct 19, 2019)

"River horse"


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2019)

Nice shot, Kit.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 20, 2019)

Kit. said:


> "River horse"
> 
> View attachment 187156


Glad you posted this cool picture and here is as good a place as any ... but I had to laugh, contrasting it with a Pronghorn. And now since I'm here I'll post a pic that demonstrates why shooting is often exciting. Without the photo my memory of this fun experience would be faded away!

Jack


----------



## Cog (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2019)

Beautiful picture, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Cog. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Cog (Dec 21, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Cog. I especially like the first one.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## dcm (Jan 5, 2020)

Rocky Mountain National Park today. No elk to be found.
M6 II EVF with 70-300L @300 1/800 f5.6 ISO 100. Feels like a much better fit handheld than the 100-400L and best of all it fits in the camera bag.


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2020)

Nice pictures, dcm.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 8, 2020)

Happy New Year to everyone

A few deer-shots in the 'Amsterdamse Waterleiding duinen'


7DmkII, 100-400L II at 400mm f/6.3, 1/640s ISO640



7DmkII, 100-400L II at 400mm f/6.3, 1/640s ISO640
W.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2020)

Very nice pictures. I especially like the second one.


----------



## dcm (Mar 18, 2020)

Was shooting a landscape in Rocky Mountain National Park with the M6II when some dear approached, walking within several feet of me before they crossed the road to get a drink. Fortunately I had the 1DXII/100-400II/1.4xIII nearby from a previous stop.




Checking out the road and the photographer.



Photobombed.



Looking both ways.



A nice stretch of the Big Thompson River for fishing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 18, 2020)

House bound, I figured I'd go back to by first 6D shots since I took so many and hardly looked at many; that was in 2013. Taken just outside my yard, maybe 5 minutes walking. The moose tend to be somewhat transient rather than hanging around. He walked close to me directly across a very small creek to drink and I had too much lens.  

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2020)

Dcm and Jack,

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 18, 2020)

Click said:


> Dcm and Jack,
> 
> Very nice pictures, guys.


Thanks click. 

Jack


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 18, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> House bound, I figured I'd go back to by first 6D shots since I took so many and hardly looked at many; that was in 2013. Taken just outside my yard, maybe 5 minutes walking. The moose tend to be somewhat transient rather than hanging around. He walked close to me directly across a very small creek to drink and I had too much lens.
> 
> Jack
> 
> ...




These are excellent - only one quibble:

There is no such thing as "too much lens..."


----------



## SteveC (Mar 18, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> These are excellent - only one quibble:
> 
> There is no such thing as "too much lens..."



There is if the moose is so close you need 50mm and you have on your 100-400mm zoom.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 18, 2020)

SteveC said:


> There is if the moose is so close you need 50mm and you have on your 100-400mm zoom.


 Worse it was 300 X2. 

From 2013 in December, freezing my hands.

Jack


----------



## SteveC (Mar 18, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Worse it was 300 X2.
> 
> From 2013 in December, freezing my hands.
> 
> ...



It could have been EVEN WORSE...Moose at 10mm distance.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 18, 2020)

SteveC said:


> It could have been EVEN WORSE...Moose at 10mm distance.


He seemed most friendly as he meandered through the bush. Mind you I didn't get up and wave a flag. I did move though. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jul 18, 2020)

This is England and we are not meant to have much wildlife. But, this Muntjac appears in my garden and tolerates being photographed, with the 100-400mm II throttled back to 300mm on the 5DSR. It is so sharp I have to turn off the lens sharpening in DxO as it oversharpens.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 18, 2020)

AlanF said:


> This is England and we are not meant to have much wildlife. But, this Muntjac appears in my garden and tolerates being photographed, with the 100-400mm II throttled back to 300mm on the 5DSR. It is so sharp I have to turn off the lens sharpening in DxO as it oversharpens.
> 
> View attachment 191403


 Nice picture Alan but your lawn needs cutting, and as we have been in lock down and you’re clearly a married man I’m intrigued to know how you’ve got away with it !  Any tips would be gratefully received.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 18, 2020)

AlanF said:


> This is England and we are not meant to have much wildlife. But, this Muntjac appears in my garden and tolerates being photographed, with the 100-400mm II throttled back to 300mm on the 5DSR. It is so sharp I have to turn off the lens sharpening in DxO as it oversharpens.
> 
> View attachment 191403


Yes, Robin Hood greatly thinned the wildlife.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 18, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Nice picture Alan but your lawn needs cutting, and as we have been in lock down and you’re clearly a married man I’m intrigued to know how you’ve got away with it !  Any tips would be gratefully received.


Cheeky! I mowed it this morning and this is post-cut. I am actually wilding the lawn and allowing the wild flowers to grow. I cut every few weeks at the highest setting and let them spring up. It makes a huge difference to the number of insects. The wife approves - that’s the tip.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 18, 2020)

AlanF said:


> This is England and we are not meant to have much wildlife. But, this Muntjac appears in my garden and tolerates being photographed, with the 100-400mm II throttled back to 300mm on the 5DSR. It is so sharp I have to turn off the lens sharpening in DxO as it oversharpens.
> 
> View attachment 191403


That little guy is adorable. Wish I had subjects like that strolling into my yard.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 19, 2020)

HenryL said:


> That little guy is adorable. Wish I had subjects like that strolling into my yard.


Your wish might change after they destroyed all the peas and corn, ate the raspberries and trampled the flower bed of worse, ate it. 

Here is a moose (back in my D5100 days) wondering why I'm not pleased! I had to throttle back to about 100mm. That tree never rebounded but that was partly due to the sapsuckers. Never the less, I still have a salt lick out back since the garden fence is working well and, like Alan, I like to it is a treat to see them.




Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2020)

Very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 19, 2020)

Since I mentioned salt lick ...


----------



## dcm (Jun 18, 2021)

A moose visiting Sheep Lakes in Rocky Mountain National Park near a hazy sundown last night. It spend most of the time submerged. Moose are somewhat new here, but it seems they are regular visitors for now so I need to go back in the daylight soon.

R6, RF800, tripod, DxO PL4. Pushing the limits on light here, trading of ISO for shutter speed or vice versa.


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2021)

Very nice series, dcm.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 19, 2021)

dcm said:


> A moose visiting Sheep Lakes in Rocky Mountain National Park near a hazy sundown last night. It spend most of the time submerged. Moose are somewhat new here, but it seems they are regular visitors for now so I need to go back in the daylight soon.
> 
> R6, RF800, tripod, DxO PL4. Pushing the limits on light here, trading of ISO for shutter speed or vice versa.
> View attachment 198416
> ...


Very nice shots. I see there is something tasty at the bottom of the pond.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 19, 2021)

Since I haven't posted here for a while... These guys come into my yard to destroy my trees.


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2021)

Very nice shots, Jack. I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 12, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Since I haven't posted here for a while... These guys come into my yard to destroy my trees.
> View attachment 198418
> View attachment 198419
> View attachment 198420
> View attachment 198421


A muntjac at the end of my urban garden. It was taken with the 800mm f/11 at 1120mm with the 1.4x, and this is the full frame scaled down. We are lucky that most unusually we have a chalk stream flowing across the back with a small meadow the other side and lots of scrub even though we are in the city. Just wish I had some US and Canadian birds as well! It was the evening light, and just a beam illuminating the face of the muntjac and not the scrub behind.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 12, 2021)

AlanF said:


> A muntjac at the end of my urban garden. It was taken with the 800mm f/11 at 1120mm with the 1.4x, and this is the full frame scaled down. We are lucky that most unusually we have a chalk stream flowing across the back with a small meadow the other side and lots of scrub even though we are in the city. Just wish I had some US and Canadian birds as well! It was the evening light, and just a beam illuminating the face of the muntjac and not the scrub behind.
> 
> View attachment 199533


I wish I had some Canadian birds too. It's been a very dry hot summer and all I'm seeing are the most usual birds - downy, chickadee, goldfinch and the odd crow or magpie - hope it's not a trend. And hardly a dragonfly in my all but dried up pond.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 12, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> I wish I had some Canadian birds too. It's been a very dry hot summer and all I'm seeing are the most usual birds - downy, chickadee, goldfinch and the odd crow or magpie - hope it's not a trend. And hardly a dragonfly in my all but dried up pond.
> 
> Jack


It's terrible here too. Very few insects and even less of the common birds than usual except for the flocks of Blue Tits, Great Tits and Greenfinches on my feeder gorging themselves. Most of those are juveniles.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 12, 2021)

AlanF said:


> It's terrible here too. Very few insects and even less of the common birds than usual except for the flocks of Blue Tits, Great Tits and Greenfinches on my feeder gorging themselves. Most of those are juveniles.


Super, misery loves company. Have you given any thought to mounting an RF teleconverter ahead of an EF one and EF long lens relative to IQ achieved? I'm toying with mounting my RF to EF adapter on the the lathe since I won't use a cheap adapter but...  

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 12, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Super, misery loves company. Have you given any thought to mounting an RF teleconverter ahead of an EF one and EF long lens relative to IQ achieved? I'm toying with mounting my RF to EF adapter on the the lathe since I won't use a cheap adapter but...
> 
> Jack


In a word, No! I've played around with RF to EF adapter + stacked EF TCs but not for serious photography.


----------



## dcm (Sep 19, 2021)

Moose with C8 radio collar at Poudre Lake on the Continental Divide in Colorado at around 10,700' elevation with heavy clouds around sunset. Snow in the forecast for the next few days. Winter will likely close US34 / Trail Ridge Road in about a month or so.

R6, RF800, monopod.





R6, RF 50 f/1.8


----------



## dpc (Sep 21, 2021)

Black-tailed doe...


----------



## dcm (Sep 21, 2021)

dcm said:


> Moose with C8 radio collar at Poudre Lake on the Continental Divide in Colorado at around 10,700' elevation with heavy clouds around sunset. Snow in the forecast for the next few days. Winter will likely close US34 / Trail Ridge Road in about a month or so.
> 
> R6, RF800, monopod.
> View attachment 200280
> ...



And the road closed yesterday for a while due to snow drifts. Won’t be long before it closes for the season. https://twitter.com/RockyNPS


----------



## kaihp (Oct 10, 2021)

The fall weather was spectacular yesterday so I grabbed the camera and headed to Jægersborg Dyrehave here outside Copenhagen. As luck would have preparation, a small group of Red Deer (Kronhjort) was grazing closely to the Københavns Golfclub house and I happened to come up to get them backlighted. These male deer seemed not to have been able to gather any females for themselves and had resigned to grazing peacefully together (the mating season is, as fas as I know, over).

The Deer garden have approximately 2.000 Red deer, Sika deer and Fallow deer.

Both shot with 1Dx, 20-400 1.4x ext, at 1/320s, ISO 400, f/5.6 on a monopod.

"Whatcha you looking at bud'? You talkn' tuff to me?"
_- Red Deer, probably_



"I fart in your general direction!"
_- Red Deer, after deciding I'm not dangerous to him_



More information about Jægersborg Dyrehave from Naturstyrelsen.


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2021)

Nice shots, kaihp.


----------



## kaihp (Oct 10, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice shots, kaihp.


Thanks Click. These shots - and a bunch of others from yesterday - really made up for a year where I did not find the time to go out and shoot much (despite covid).


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 12, 2022)

Pronghorn in Colorado.


----------



## becceric (Aug 21, 2022)

A fawn at the river.


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2022)

Cute little fellow.


----------

